# 6000pts vs. 4000pts Seige Game



## mechgumbi

I am going to be playing a massive seige game in a month or so, and I would like some help choosing my army. I believe it will be 3000pts of O&G and 3000pts of DE vs. 2000pts of HE and 2000pts of either WE or stunties. 

I was thinking of using both Grimgore and Skarsnik because I don't have a wryvern. I will definitely have a few shamans backing them up and a Black Orc BSB. I will also include some spiders to scale the walls. And if I am reading the rules correctly, Squig Hoppers can Boing! over the walls as well. Is it worth it to include many Goblins in a seige game? Fanatics would just bash themselves against the walls with little to no effect. I was thinking I would have a large unit of Night Goblins to accompany Skarsnik and Gobbla in a Seige Tower with nets. A large Black Orc force with Grimgore and shields. A unit or two of Arrer boys to protect my Spear Chukkas, Rock Lobbers, and Doom Diver. And as many Orcs as I can get to scale the walls. And a large unit of Stone Trolls to carry a battering ram. 

I don't think my DE ally will have any of the larger beasts. He will probably field lots of infantry, assassins, and two bolt throwers.

Would either one of the attackers need to bring any Cavalry, except for spider riders?


----------



## neilbatte

I'd take plenty of goblins with ladders to absorb some of the incoming missile fire as they're expendable and no one really cares if they run away sticking a big unit with a battering ram can work as for the cost you need to lose twice as many as you would orcs and about 5 times as many as trolls before they run and a big unit of orcs going behind them can take over if they run.


----------

